# 1980 Russo C/Wood stove, Owners Manual ?



## Steve Vetter (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm in desperate need of the owners manual for the Russo C/W Stove that was built in 1980. I'll take any info anyone has on it as well or what is working the best for others with this unit. Thanks for your help.


----------



## pen (Oct 7, 2013)

Steve Vetter said:


> I'm in desperate need of the owners manual for the Russo C/W Stove that was built in 1980. I'll take any info anyone has on it as well or what is working the best for others with this unit. Thanks for your help.



Do you need the manual for installation purposes?  For the insurance company?  Is something broken on the stove and you are looking to replace it?  Are you looking to install it in your home?  Did you just buy a home with it in it already?

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Steve Vetter (Oct 7, 2013)

A friend just gave this to me and I want to install it in my shop, I want to make sure all the pieces are present and it's safe to use before I install it.


----------



## hatesgas (Oct 7, 2013)

Steve,

Send me your email and I will send it along.  I got the manual from Russo last year when I was given a free Russo stove.  Burned with it last year and it worked well.

Mark


----------



## Steve Vetter (Oct 7, 2013)

slvetter@nd.gov  is my email, do you have any tips for me on using it?


----------



## webbie (Oct 7, 2013)

If anyone sends me anything on Russo, I will add it to the wiki
https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/russo-stoves/

email to webmaster (at) hearth.com


----------



## Steve Vetter (Oct 7, 2013)

One last question can I get some pictures of the inside of the stove so I can determine if I have everything. And what's with the big steel "Removeable" plate in the top of the stove???


----------



## hatesgas (Oct 7, 2013)

Steve Vetter said:


> One last question can I get some pictures of the inside of the stove so I can determine if I have everything. And what's with the big steel "Removeable" plate in the top of the stove???


I emailed the manual to both of you. Let me know that you got it.


----------



## Steve Vetter (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you very much. I owe you a few drinks.


----------



## Steve Vetter (Oct 11, 2013)

One last thing can I get some pictures of the inside of the stove so I can determine if I have everything.


----------



## hatesgas (Oct 12, 2013)

hey steve,  when I get a chance I will take some pictures of my stove....hopefully tonight


----------



## Steve Vetter (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks it would be greatly appreicated.


----------



## jkremzar (Oct 14, 2013)

hatesgas said:


> Steve,
> 
> Send me your email and I will send it along.  I got the manual from Russo last year when I was given a free Russo stove.  Burned with it last year and it worked well.
> 
> Mark




Can you please send to me too please?  I called today and they wanted to charge me 18 bucks, check only
jeanninekremzar@yahoo.com


----------



## Russo Owner (Oct 15, 2013)

hatesgas said:


> Steve,
> 
> Send me your email and I will send it along.  I got the manual from Russo last year when I was given a free Russo stove.  Burned with it last year and it worked well.
> 
> Mark


Hello Mark
I just got a Russo model 1 W/C. It needs a lot of cleaning and some firebrick but it is all I've got. I am not sure how complete it is. Would it be possible to send me a manual to the email below? If so, it will be so appreciated! Thanks kmcclark@gmail.com


----------



## hatesgas (Oct 15, 2013)

here are the pics I took....sorry for the delay....my brother got married on sunday and i have finally recovered........


----------



## hatesgas (Oct 15, 2013)

Russo owner......I emailed the manual to you.  Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## hatesgas (Oct 15, 2013)

sent it to you too jeannine


----------



## Russo Owner (Oct 16, 2013)

hatesgas said:


> Russo owner......I emailed the manual to you.  Let me know if you have any questions.


Thanks Mark. Good pics and the manual really helped.


----------



## methotical (Dec 28, 2013)

Russo Owner said:


> Thanks Mark. Good pics and the manual really helped.


dear hategas, I was wondering if you can send a copy of that manual my way please. just lost a copy I had and I am in need for it.


----------

